# Otaku



## darth_r3ivaj

What is the meaning of Otaku?


----------



## Camui

オタク (n) (col) geek, nerd, enthusiast, (P)

En españa "friki" (de cualquier cosa juegos, peliculas, etc)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friki


----------



## darth_r3ivaj

Gracias Camui ^^


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

Hola, soy un Mexicano que vive en Japón, 
estoy buscando el equivalente para la palabra japonesa "Otaku"
en el Español de México D.F. y en el Inglés Americano,

"Otaku" es una persona que se especializa en un tema de una manera obsesiva hasta llegar a ser un sabelotodo o autoridad, de tal forma que asusta a las demás personas, por considerarlo que no es necesario aprenderse tantos detalles innecesarios, y lo consideran un maníatico o enfermo,

aquí les va algunos ejemplos de un "Otaku"

tengo un amigo que le gusta la NBA (el basquetbol profesional de los Estados Unidos) de manera obsevia, que si le dices el nombre de un jugador, 
te puede decir todas sus estadísticas de tiros a la canasta, bloqueos, robos, asistencias, por cada temporada, así como el nombre de la universidad en que se graduó, su estatura, su peso, sus gustos personales, etc., 
es un "otaku" de la NBA

tengo otro amigo que le gustan las películas de terror, 
y no se como le hace, pero consigue películas de miedo de varias partes del mundo, que seguramente nadie conoce, de directores independientes, 
películas no comerciales, 
es un "otaku" de las películas de miedo, 

mi intento es "Clavado" para el equivalente de "Otaku", 
fulanito es un "clavado" de la moda, de las figuras de acción, 
de star wars, del pronóstico del tiempo, sobre el cuidado de los perros, etc.

pero espero alguien me pueda dar otra opinión u otra alternativa, 

Gracias de antemano,


----------



## ch4rl1

¿Apasionado?


----------



## arkarian_sylar

Yo otaku siempre lo he asociado a un obseso del manga.

Por lo que tú dices, en español se puede traducir como obseso o directamente friki.


----------



## gengo

Estoy muy de acuerdo de que la palabra que más encaja es friki, pero también creo que la traducción adecuada dependerá del asunto en cuestión.  Aquí hay una discusión que puede que te sirva.

También hay un artículo sobre otaku aquí, pero está en japonés, y no sé si lo puedes leer, así que te traduciré la primera parte en inglés.

Otaku is the general name given to a group of fans of the subculture that arose in Japan in the 1970's, noted for their distinctive behavior and culture.  Although this name was originally limited to fans of anime and science fiction, it was never strictly defined, and today encompasses a broader range of people, and is not limited to a single stereotype.  The word used to have a negative connotation, but has now come to be viewed in a more positive light.  It can also refer to someone to who is wildly enthusiastic about some interest, and such a person can be called an otaku regardless of the type of interest.


----------



## balmung350

Por lo que tenía entendido, "otaku" en Japón era como un insulto y que no se debía decir.
Acá la traducción que se le da es de un fanático del anime, pero creo que el termino como fanatismo o apacionado sería el más correcto


----------



## almostfreebird

"Otaku" used to mean "geek", having negative image.

But now it means, in my opinion, expert or specialist, not negative.


----------



## gengo

almostfreebird said:


> "Otaku" used to mean "geek", having negative image.
> 
> But now it means, in my opinion, expert or specialist, not negative.



It can be either positive or negative, depending on the context.

あの人はコンピュータオタクで、彼女がいるなんて冗談じゃない。
That guy is such a computer geek, there's no way he has a girlfriend.

あの人はコンピュータオタクで、何でも直せる。
That guy is such a computer geek, he can fix anything.


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

Hola a todos, otra vez, escribe el Mexicano que vive en Japón. 

De las respuéstas que he leído arriba, el significado más cercano a como se usa actualmente en las conversaciones en japonés, es la que opina "almostfreebird" como experto o especialista, será porque es japonés, y yo también he visto que aquí en Japón se emplea como sinonimo de conocedor a profundidad de cierto tema, 

sólo que "experto" no me convence, porque le falta un detalle que tiene el Otaku,
la de alucinarse, desvelarse, fascinarse, apasionarse, volverse loco, fanático, adepto, adicto, etc. por el tema o gusto del cuál lo volvió experto. 

también he visto que alguien sugirió "apasionado" o "fanático", sólo que esta a la vez, no me convence, porque le falta el otro detalle que tiene el Otaku, la de ser un experto en el tema, autoridad, especialista, sabelotodo, maestro, que te puede sacar de un apuro o darte una cátedra, 

así que una palabra que fusionara los dos sentidos, la de ser un "sabelotodo o especialista de un tema" y por el otro la de ser un "fanático o apasionado" y que lo hace por el puro gusto y placer de su capricho, no por dinero, sino por afición, esa sería la palabra que me convencería como el equivalente a la palabra Otaku. 

yo puse mi pregunta en el foro, porque 
existen ciertos Mexicanos que odian que se empleen directamente palabras extranjeras o anglicismos en el Español, por eso mismo, pregunté para saber si alguien dio con lo que yo ando buscando, sin embargo, presiento que no hay palabra que venga en el diccionario de la real academia con ese sentido, así que tendríamos que inventar una, y con el uso, costumbre y tiempo, que se actualicen los diccionarios. 

Veo que en algunas respuestas de arriba, sugieren "Friki" en Español y "Geek" en Inglés, me parece bien, y las acepto, 

nada más que me quisiera poner de acuerdo con todos ustedes del foro, para comenzar a usar "Friki" y "Geek" con el senido que actualmente le dan los japoneses al "Otaku".

Si todos usan "Friki" o "Geek" como experto-apasionado, entonces, ya está, 
todos juntos hemos creado el equivalente para Otaku, y con el tiempo, "Friki" aparecerá en la real academia, 

O que tal otra opinión, que comencemos a usar Otaku, directamente en la conversación en el Español o Inglés, 

por ejemplo, 
"yo soy un Otaku de aprender a bailar la Salsa"
"I am a Otaku to learn how to dance Salsa".

Que dicen amigos?
o lo dejamos como Friki y Geek ¿?


----------



## almostfreebird

Like Wikipedia says, Otaku is derived from a Japanese term for another's house or family (お宅, otaku) which is also used as an honorific second-person pronoun.   http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E3%81%8A%E3%81%9F%E3%81%8F

So "otaku" used to mean somebody doing their hobby maniacally but quietly inside their house; like anime/manga otaku, basically they have to be inside their house(not necessarily,though), in my opinion.

you can say:
鉄道マニア(tetsudô mania):railroad maniac/freak
野球マニア(yakyuu mania):baseball maniac/freak
カーマニア(kah mania):car maniac/freak

But railroad otaku, baseball otaku or car otaku sound strange, doesn't fit because these hobby implies "outgoing" and "noisy".  Well, when you say yakyuu otaku(baseball otaku), it means something like you are an expert on baseball stats.

Likewise dance otaku doesn't fit, 
it should be ダンスマニア(dansu mania)(dance freak).

By the way, you could say "Wordreference otaku"


----------

